# jackrabbits



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

here in nevada jackrabbits are overpopulated so our DOW has made them unrestricted, so basically you can hunt them day and night and theres no limit. im all for this and my friends and i have taken advantage of it recently. after a recent outing though, someone told us we could get worms from eating the rabbits, id never heard this before although the person who told us swears its true and that "everybody" knows it. has anyone else heard this and we've just gotten lucky by not getting worms or is this wrong and it just has to do, as i thought, with the style of cooking? any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you can get worms from eating just about anything that isnt cooked right.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think hes talking about bot worms. they create a large abcess under the skin, and its realy easy to see when you skin them. i have shot cottontails with them, but i believe theyre only present in warm weather.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

are bot worms the little things where about ten or twenty minutes the fur looks like its twitching, cause that scared me one time when i was skinning one


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you mean the little fleas in the fur? those are just regular fleas i think, and i havent killed a rabbit that doesnt have them, but the bots live under the skin, and make a big lump, and the ones i saw had an open sore around them. i guess bots are actualy a type of fly larva, and are a worm while they are in the rabbit.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

oh i see, i know its not the fleas, though i do see tons of those, one time i was going to butcher one and when i picked it up two little slug looking things fell out the exit wound so i just gave it to the cats, there is some disease that rabbits carry but its like chicken pox where you can only get it once


----------

